

Tales of a Part-Time Sysadmin: Dogfooding Docker to Test Docker - manualwise
https://blog.jessfraz.com/post/dogfooding-docker-to-test-docker/

======
spotman
So, basically, the continuous integration system that the docker team uses to
do continuous integration, makes heavy use of docker.

This is not meant to sound terse, but that is not that interesting.

How about writing about how you setup this CI platform? You mention you use
jenkins, and mention that jenkins runs using the official docker image for
jenkins, but what about all your other hosts and configuration management? You
mention consul, but don't go into much detail about it.

Surely there is a lot of moving parts here, I would be interested in knowing
all the work and thought that went into setting it up.

~~~
twotwotwo
I enjoyed it! If you only want extremely detailed walkthroughs, fine, but
people don't have to write their personal blog posts to cater to those tastes,
and other folks don't have to upvote according to those tastes.

She has written some other fun posts about her various crazy setups--she runs
Debian on her Mac and walked folks through how to do that:

[https://blog.jessfraz.com/post/linux-on-
mac/](https://blog.jessfraz.com/post/linux-on-mac/)

and almost never installs packages on the host (rather than in containers)--to
that end she Dockerized Chrome, Spotify, and a 3D Steam game:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsLZz8cZCzc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsLZz8cZCzc)

[https://blog.jessfraz.com/post/docker-containers-on-the-
desk...](https://blog.jessfraz.com/post/docker-containers-on-the-desktop/)

(Maybe I have a soft spot for unusual setups. I worked from a netbook for six
months, and currently bemuse my coworkers by using an ARM Chromebook as my
main machine and doing most of my coding in a WordStar-inspired text editor
named joe.)

~~~
pronoiac
_Not only that, I can control how much CPU and Memory the app uses. Yes, the
cpu /memory hungry Chrome is now perfectly contained!_

Ooh, I like the sound of this!

~~~
fapjacks
This was one of the first things I ever did with Docker, and now essentially
everything I ever run is inside a container. I believe this kind of process
granularity and segregation is going to become a lot more common than just a
couple of docker nerds doing it for fun and profit. It makes perfect sense,
just that it's not yet automated, which excludes a lot of people who are
attracted to this idea.

------
geoelectric
If I understand correctly, they're using pre-release Docker in their primary
test infrastructure as well as just being the system under test. I'd be
curious what this does to the robustness of the test system.

When I was at VMware, we had analogous testing to do with ESX. But there, I
was pretty careful to differentiate between "infrastructure" and "system under
test," and used known-good versions on infrastructure.

The reasoning was that the test automation was mission-critical and, while
dogfooding was good, the cost of the infrastructure going down would have been
too high to take the chance and we probably wouldn't have had the luxury of
time to debug against it anyway.

